# Austin Texas Photographers? NEED HELP!



## DScience (Feb 10, 2010)

I did a shoot for a band last weekend, and posted the results. One of the band members is in Austin Texas for a while, and wasn't able to make it to my shoot. Is there anyone in Austin that has some lights who would be willing to take some shots of this stray band member? If so it wold be great practice, and I would appreciate it so much!


----------



## rufus5150 (Feb 10, 2010)

I'll ask around. I have the equipment but I simply don't have the time right now due to some custom pub projects I'm working on. But no one I know works for free, unfortunately.


----------



## Goontz (Feb 10, 2010)

I can also ask or see the next time I'll be making it back to Austin. Any time frame you're looking at or anything?


----------



## DScience (Feb 10, 2010)

rufus5150 said:


> I'll ask around. I have the equipment but I simply don't have the time right now due to some custom pub projects I'm working on. But no one I know works for free, unfortunately.




Thank you. I think he wold be willing to pay for them.



Goontz said:


> I can also ask or see the next time I'll be making it back to Austin. Any time frame you're looking at or anything?



Thanks, I really appreciate the help. We need them ASAP.


----------



## Goontz (Feb 10, 2010)

Also,  you said with some lights. Are you going for a certain strobist look? I assume to have them resemble the ones you did as closely as possible?


----------



## DScience (Feb 10, 2010)

Goontz said:


> Also,  you said with some lights. Are you going for a certain strobist look? I assume to have them resemble the ones you did as closely as possible?



Well to tell you the truth, if I can't find someone on here he'll probably end up just P&S some pics. So I guess it really doesn't matter.


----------



## Goontz (Feb 12, 2010)

I don't think I'll be making it home to Austin for a few more weeks. I've sent some messages to some friends. You might also try posting on texasphotoforum.com


----------

